# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  (_)$@/\/\@ as Osama_gill

## Osama_Gill

Hello 
welcome
me

its mee (_)$@/\/\@ with a new style

...

----------


## loves intellegence

u r welcome here...but from first u r here so what to welcome u here..

but also welcome here on DT with new name...

----------


## crazy_guy

welcome with ur new nam ...welcome man ...

----------


## villies

welcum usama..

----------


## RAHEN

new style is easy to write...yes u r welcome in any way u want...

----------


## glimmering_candle

ehhh...

welcome with a new styyle usama :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

ahnnn..thnx for the info ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcome osama gill :Smile:  i hope u dnt spam now :Big Grin:

----------


## imported_admin

(_)$@/\/\@ has been deleted after being merged with your new ID. I am not going to give you an infraction this time since you've come clean at the board but please be careful in the future. We will ban duplicate ID's as soon as we catch them through our IP detection system. The easiest way to have your username changed is to have a simple private message delivered at my inbox.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

hey usama  :Big Grin: 
Welcome with the new nick!!!

----------


## Osama_Gill

Thx all of u



thx

----------


## mytonse

Welcom back with the new nick

----------


## volvo

uff..shukar hai mera avatar mujhe wapis mil gaya sahi salamat...





oye yeh GILL kon hai...

is this your sir name ya waisahee...

----------


## Shikari

yeh GIll lafz bana hai ..gillo sai...aur gillo iska surname is liye hai kion k jo bhi iska sur tha woh  gilli danda khelta tha football k stadium main..lolzz

chalo main agaya hon ab chalte bano..:..

----------


## volvo

hmm..acha acha...thanks 4 the info shiki...



oye..gillo..kaisa hai... :Wink:

----------


## volvo

oye..yeh gillo wohi tu nahi jo pehlay hamaray school kay canteen mein samosay churata tha...

----------


## Shikari

gillo theek hai..magar dr.volvo lagta hai aapnai bhens k phepre daal diyen hain..gillo main..plzz dihaan rakha karoo lolzz..

----------


## Endurer

hahaha tum log bhi had kerte ho  :Big Grin:  acha suno woh mind ker jaye ga is lie uske naam ko mat bigaro.  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

llolllllz...sorry osama jani..ham mazaaaq kar rahai thai ..dun mind... :Smile: ..

----------


## Osama_Gill

Hhahaah Na i dont mind! I think if i would have seen this before in 2007, i might have felt bad. But now reading it after 4 years, feels good  :Smile:

----------

